# October 2019 2WW



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Goodluck for everybody who is testing in October.

Sharry


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi

Ooo think I will jump in on here  
Having EC on Wednesday morning so will look to test around the 15th Oct give or take a day or so
Anyone else cycling with me and look to be in the October TWW?? 

X Kelly X


----------



## MSJ (Apr 1, 2017)

Yes me I've also posted on the Sep one just now 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MSJ (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi there

I thought I did a ling post on the 2ww board but looks like it didn’t post. Damn.

Lanarkshirelass - thanks for your advice and sorry about your BFN. Congrats to all the BFPs! 

A little about me I had a 3 day fresh embryo transferred sun 29th Sep I am currently 2day past 3DT. My OTD is 10th Oct. 

This time I’m not feeling the PUPO bubble so much as I’ve been full of nerves. I think I’m not that sure on the clinic. Unlike my last 2 transfer which I was but was a BFN. I’ve also had 2 surgeries and 2 natural pregnancies following surgery for endometriosis but sadly miscarried. I have been working from home yesterday and today and I’m wondering if I should go into work tomorrow, WFH Thursday and go in on Friday again. Friday is my last day at work so I’ll have to go in. As I’m leaving it’s not too stressful at the mo, the only thing I’m concerned about is the tube journey- about an hour. What do you ladies do during the 2WW? Carry on working or take some time off? Xx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jupiter 96 (Aug 12, 2016)

Hello everyone 

I have just started the 2WW for the first time.  I really don't feel any different as I was bloated and gassy before transfer and I still am!  I feel super tubby but I guess this is down to having a frozen, medicated cycle.

Not sure if I am in a PUPO bubble exactly but it has been fun being treated as though I am definitely pregnant and being referred to as "you two"...  We decided to have fun in week one and thenweek two prepare the result to possibly go the other way.  It's a bit strange, we aren't really sure how exactly to approach this time.  How have you all approached this waiting time?

OTD will be end of next week.....I am not sure whether to test early or not.  I wonder if I will have the restraint to maybe wait for the weekend after OTD in case I need take a moment to accept the result.

Will any of you test early?

Wishing you all lots of luck and sticky baby dust!


----------



## -Susan- (Apr 9, 2012)

Hello all, just had a blastocyst transfer, testing next Friday. Good luck all!


----------



## MSJ (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi Jupiter all the best for the 2ww. I too am enjoying being treated as if I am pregnant by DH, he won’t even let me stroke the cats without watching my hands straight away haha bless him. I must say I’ve been a bag of nerves and my anxiety have been really high. Mixture of clinic issues and me leaving my job his week after 5 years. I hope I haven’t messed things up by being over anxious. I also haven’t been sleeping that well, I think the prednisolone has a part to play in that as well though. Trying to be more calm now. I prob will test early but not sure when to start...

Susan also good luck 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Evening ladies

Joining you on 2ww. Had FET on Wednesday. X


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

This is a quiet thread. How's everyone doing? Am testing 22/10, how about everyone else x


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi

Iam testing 16th (Wednesday) how u finding the 2ww  fairyGodMother xx


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello everyone had a 5aa and 5ab blast transfered on wed ..how is everyone feeling I’m goin insane


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi

Babydust - same here iam going potty   Ooooo u gone for the Twinnies on board   I have 5 more days til test and it can’t come quick enough 
X Kelly x


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

One minute I have every symptom next nothing


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Nausea has started tonight is this a good or bad


----------



## BillyCC (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi guys

I had a 5A I think she said transferred yesterday so I have just started the dreaded wait but not feeling confident  

Xx


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Ah why u not feeling confident hun that a top grade blast


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

When do u think u could test and get a positive transferred wed


----------



## BillyCC (Jan 6, 2017)

Because last time I did the cycle I had really bad cramps and I haven’t got anything this time at all. 

I think I am soo nervous it’s not going to work i just doubt everything I wish I didn’t.

So are you 7 days post ? I believe some people do get their positive on a 7 day but because of trigger keep doing daily until OTD x


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

No 6 days ... too early


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

I have myself convinced it’s failed I’m soooo sad


----------



## BillyCC (Jan 6, 2017)

Oh yes 6 days definitely too early, stay positive I’m sure it’ll be fine, and you said your feeling sick so that’s a great sign xx


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Nuasa has stopped just very emotional goin to test in morning


----------



## BillyCC (Jan 6, 2017)

I think it’s an emotional rollercoaster isn’t it, I only had it put in Sunday and god knows how many times I have cried too

Good luck xxx


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

We really deserve so much credit dnt we


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

7 days past 5 day transfer negative for me


----------



## BillyCC (Jan 6, 2017)

Baby dust keep your hopes up and wait until your official test date you never know xxx


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Rang my clinic and was told I am far too early to test


----------



## SMA1-Mum (May 4, 2018)

Joining in here for my 4th TWW, 5 day FET. Hoping for a different outcome this time but not holding my breath. 

I am on Lubion injections and I had some spotting this morning before transfer which worried me. Doctor said it was ok though. Freaked me out a bit because it has never happened before. 

Trying not to symptom guess as I have had no symptoms in one attempt, loads in another all ending in a BFN. Anyone experienced any spotting prior to transfer? Especially if you are on Lubion injections?


----------



## BillyCC (Jan 6, 2017)

Welcome SMA to the club ! 

I am 7 days post today and feel I’m gunna come on period but no other signs.
I am also on Lubion but haven’t seen any spotting.
How are you feeling ?

Baby dust is it tomorrow you test ? Any new feelings good luck if it is xxx


----------



## SMA1-Mum (May 4, 2018)

Managing ok so far. Not particularly hopeful that it will work this time. Had a some spotting evening of transfer and not much since. Apart from that I feel fine which might be a good sign because I felt really well during my whole pregnancy with my daughter.  It who knows?

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

I had my transfer last wed the 9th I done a test 16 which was told was far too early ...I have had on off Sickness but am worried it’s the drugs I’m taking .. loads of cramps first week of transfer and sore boobs  but  now im just very teary ...I have to say this is the worst tww ever ...
I’m confused when to test


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello every one I’m on my 2ww and I’m taking progynova ...can this cause nausea


----------



## ceallaigh (Sep 14, 2018)

Hi babydust1984,
Did you have a 5day blastocyst transferred on Wed 9th? That should mean tomorrow Mon 21st would be your test day (at least that's what my clinic advised me after a 5day blast transfer, which was on Sun6th and my test day was Fri18th).
Your symptoms sound similar to mine.
I had nausea from 2 days post transfer and got teary at anything (tv ads, puppies etc). Only got sore boobs later on towards test day. After some mad dreams I decided to test one day early and I got my BFP! After 5 previous IVF cycles all BFN with OE,  this time with DE I am beyond delighted!
Do your test with first wee of the day as that will have highest concentration of hormone for the test to pick up on.
everything sounds promising for you babydust1984!

Good luck to those testing next week x


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

I’m so frightened to test again I tested on wed and got a neg please everyone pray for me


----------



## SMA1-Mum (May 4, 2018)

Good news for you! It's always so heartening to hear that people have got a BFP. 

Anyone else been feeling thirsty? I can't seem to shake it off. It started last night (3dp5t) and it's been bugging me all day!


----------



## BillyCC (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi guys

Hope your ok baby dust, I tested early at 7dp and it’s a negative from me  gutted and can’t stop shaking. I know they say it’s too early but I just know I’m not  

Good luck to everyone else xxx


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Billy I test at 7 days and got a negative and this morning I have got a faint positive ...so hang in there


----------



## BillyCC (Jan 6, 2017)

Oh baby dust that’s amazing really pleased for you. Xx


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

It’s faint and when I wiped to day I had spotting


----------



## SMA1-Mum (May 4, 2018)

How's everyone doing? I caved and tested today - a BFN. Hoping it's still too early (8dp5dt). I have until the 27th before my clinic says to test. 

Still very dry mouth and thirsty all the time. Felt a bit queasy on and off today too. It's such a rollercoaster isn't it?


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Just joining in...had a FET (5day) on 21 and testing day is 30, trying to keep myself occupied


----------



## ceallaigh (Sep 14, 2018)

Sma1-mum, how are you doing, it's your OTD today? Fingers crossed for you. 

Babydust is everything ok with you too? I too had spotting after my test date,  it was more than I expected having never had a BFP before. But it seems to have subsided and the clinic advised to test again when it stopped. I used the CB digital today, reassuringly it came up with 3+ weeks pregnant. Another 2 weeks now until my early scan, its nerve wracking this whole process!

Tigs33 - good luck for test day, not long now x


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

I must be pregnant my test day is actually 1 November not 30 October


----------

